# My boys coat



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

It's coming in so nice: ) love it So far. Also so glad that his puppy fuzz is nearly gone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks thick and shiny! Beautiful!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wild Wolf said:


> Looks thick and shiny! Beautiful!


Will only his spinal area look like this? Or will it all turn out this way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

